# How to find a clinic?



## allie33 (May 1, 2010)

Hi Everybody, Really need some advise/feedback on how you decided on a clinic? Our Dr recommended ICSI at Lister. All the review on this site seem very positive, are we are currently awaiting appt date. However, went to my acupuncturist yesterday and she pulled a face when I mentioned lister. I asked why and she said my Dr is connect with them, so she wouldn't rush into anything. Also why would I bring the stress of travelling on myself (we are based in Dublin). I explained as success rates where higher etc, so hopefully would work out cheaper in the long run. She also mentioned that she is not very keen on us rushing into ICSI, saying we should give it more time. We have been trying to conceive for the past two years, my husband (35yrs) is has a board line count at between 15m - 20m and motility is low at 5%. I'm (33yrs) not ovulating, no idea why and have an auto immune disease. Currently off all meds and no flare ups for the past several years. I exercise most days, eat mainly organic whole foods, no smoking, basically boringly healthy. I've been reviewing ARGC on the HFEA site and they seem to have great reviews and a higher success rate? As I said we are willing to travel to london, if we felt the success rate was higher than the clinics in Dublin. Any help/tips would be really appreciated, feel i'm going crazy at the moment. Just need to make a decision and stick with it. Many thanks in advance


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Allie ,ARGC  do have excellent stats BUT can be choosey who they let cycle there ,if your FSH is too high you can forget about that clinic ,i think they monitor you every day through stims so you would possibly have to base yourself in london ,one of the n.i girls had a bfp at ARGC after a couple of failed attemps here  ,i think a cyle there is very expensive .There is also another London clinic ,i cant remember the name of it has the highest success rates but again turn patients away(possibly incase of bfn's which will effect their stats) so where ever you choose ,do your research    FF is a great place to find out loads of info GOOD LUCK


----------



## kbunny (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Allie,

We are about to start our 2nd cycle in sept. my dhs has severe male factor 100%immotile and abnormal sperm.

Embryologists at argc are very skilled they have been able find suitable sperm for icsi on the last two sa's for us . 
ICSI will cost about £6000.00 at argc with out immune treatment. Its worth staying over in London for a few weeks for the treatment. So far all my contact with them has been positive. I am excited and nervous at the same time .Hope mr t can work his magic 

xx


----------



## allie33 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks Girls, my FSH is in the normal range at at 7.2 but issues with Progesterone at low as 3.3! Don't think we can afford to base ourself in London so maybe Lister it is then. Thanks for the advice and best of luck to you both. Kbunny good to know that the embroyologists were able to find suitable sperm as I was concerned that my husband motility was so poor. I hope everything works out for you x


----------



## Crikey (May 16, 2010)

Allie33, did you decide to go outside of Dublin?


----------



## Lucille33 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Allie, 

Did you see the post on the Ireland board for southern girls going to ARGC / Lister?

I am in Dublin and am going to ARGC due to the monitoring, embryologists and immunes - well mainly due to the success rates!! I was due to have a hysteroscopy here in Dublin and the gynacologist said that he would recommend Lister.  You can have a cycle with them and have satellite monitoring here so you only have to go over 3 times.  As everyone else said though, for ARGC you have to be there coz of daily tests.  

I find keep getting a bfn is way more stressful than a trip to London! I personally would want to try icsi now if I were you, you've been trying along time and with male issues and the fact that you're not ovulating it seems like you might need a more aggressive approach - just my opinion!  Also with the auto immune issues you will get better treatment at ARGC.

There are also the Irish clinics, I've had 3 cycles and fet with sims, all bfn.  Lots of people are lucky with sims, but success rates are higher at Lister and ARGC, so that's why we're moving to ARGC.  I should be cycling there towards the end of June.

hth!
Lucille XX


----------



## macker1 (May 28, 2010)

what about the hari unit in dublin ...what are peoples  experiences with them??


----------



## allie33 (May 1, 2010)

Lucille,
going to visit Lister tomorrow. Still really confused about where to cycle. No thinking of Prague as it's so much cheaper and would give us the opportunity to have more cycle's. I'm starting to worry about how much all this is going to cost and if we have to stop after three attempts in lister!! Anyway, will go to the appointment tomorrow and we can make a more informed decision.  I would love to go to ARGC but not possible for me due with work. Best of luck with your cycle in June.


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Allie,

Just wanted to wish you luck for your visit to Lister tomorrow.  It's all mind boggling trying to find the right clinic especially when you have to travel to them too.  I hope your visit will help you make up your mind.

Good luck hun!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Lucille,
How did your appointment go at The Lister? After 1 neg cycle with RVH Belfast & 4 with Origin Belfast I am now starting treatment end of July at The Lister. As I have already spent a lot of money on ICSI I too was worried about not being able to afford more than 1-2 cycles with The Lister but even the consultant at Origin advised going there rather than have two cycles with them. 

I would love to here more about you first impressions of The Lister. PM me if you have time. 

Love Fluff xx


----------

